# Fennell and peppermint???



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

Hello,I've been wanting to try fennell tea or a peppermint tea for a long time, but before I buy, I was just wondering if anyone could reccomend a good brand of these types of teas, or even a pill that works well,Thanks,(I just dont want to waste a lot of money finding something that actually works. I need all the extra money I can get for Christmas!!!)







Sammie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you want cheap I would get some fennel seeds from your local whole foods type store. I think you can buy in bulk. If I recall correctly you can make the tea with a teaspoon or so of seeds and steep them in hot water for 5-15 minutes. Some people just chew the seeds at the end of a meal as well.The cheapest peppermint oil (which is what works in the tea) that I know of that works is Altoids. The peppermint variety have enough oil of peppermint in them to work for a lot of people. 1-3 Altoids is about the dose.If you get a lot of hearburn peppermint may make that worse.K.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

I just take pure peppermint tablets (or sometimes a few drops of peppermint oil in water).Don't know what brands you have in the States though!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Celestial Seasonings makes good peppermint tea.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

I agree with Kmottus.If you've never purchased bulk spices at your local health food store, you're in for a treat. I rarely buy spices/herbs at the grocery store. You can save a LOT of money by buying small amounts in bulk, and refilling your own spice jars.Fennel and bulk peppermint should both be available in bulk. You could probably spend as little as 50 cents to get enough to try. (A few people find the sugar in Altoids will cause heartburn, counteracting the benefits of the peppermint.)Enjoy


----------

